# Taking David's advice



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You know I carve a lot of pine panels from Menards and Lowes, mainly because they're already pre made in 24 x 48 and bigger sizes. But pine isn't the best wood to work with, especially when a lot of material has to be removed. David Falkner keeps saying to try more hardwoods, which I do agree with. But getting hardwoods, jointing, and gluing up is both expensive and time consuming. The cost has to allow the item to still be affordable for this type of market, which is usually an impulse purchase. Since the big Detroit area Polish Festival is this week end I tried something. I got a few 25 x 48 butcher block countertops from Menards. These are 1 1/2" thick and have a 100% useable surface. Basically no waste if you plan your cuts correctly. I always take some crucifixes to these events along with lots and lots of various renditions of carved Polish Eagles in all different sizes and price ranges.
Anyway, I took a chunk and put it to the test. Just under 23" high. I thought it looked pretty good so I just put 4 coats of semi gloss poly and left it natural. I know people will look and admire ....... but will they buy?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice John.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

This David guy doesn't sound reliable... >

I think it looks great. Do you have one in Pine for comparison? Will they be priced differently? How are your marketing skills? :wink:

Did it take longer to cut than Pine?


MT Stringer 

(really, this is Mike and isn't David just using someone else's name)


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That turned out very well . Like your alternative ideas for materials John


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

difalkner said:


> This David guy doesn't sound reliable... >
> 
> I think it looks great. Do you have one in Pine for comparison? Will they be priced differently? How are your marketing skills? :wink:
> 
> ...


Messing with my head now, huh?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> This David guy doesn't sound reliable... >
> 
> I think it looks great. Do you have one in Pine for comparison? Will they be priced differently? How are your marketing skills? :wink:
> 
> ...


I agree "Mike" -- gotta watch that David guy.

Here's what the pine ones look like. The pine is cheaper. Now I have 3 sizes - 12, 18, and 23".

Used the same tool paths and speeds for both. I have to charge more for the baltic birch. Not a lot, but could be a deal breaker for some. I have stuff for just about everybody. From $8 to $200. Even made some "special" dance signs. If the festival dancers want them I give them up for the cost of the wood or less. These young girls really get into it. I've been known to make a donation or two.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I really like that crucifix. Unstained wood often is the most beautiful to me. Nice gloss or semi gloss of some sort on it makes it gorgeous to me. You sure know your market.


----------



## doglover85 (Jul 4, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> I really like that crucifix. Unstained wood often is the most beautiful to me. Nice gloss or semi gloss of some sort on it makes it gorgeous to me. You sure know your market.


I agree, unstained is my preference generally but I think with something that is concave like this though, the darker colours show the lines a bit better (same reason bodybuilders wear tan i guess)

Nice work, man


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice work John! I am also a fan of using hardwoods, it just holds the detail better. Is that a Vectric model?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the clean look of the butcher block, BB second, and Pine last. As usual, they're all good, John!

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Nice work John! I am also a fan of using hardwoods, it just holds the detail better. Is that a Vectric model?


Yup -- sure is.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good John. Using the butcher block countertops looks like it worked well. 

Did you save cleanup time versus using pine panels? Hardwoods usually cut cleaner so they save enough sometimes to make them more cost-efficient and make a better looking project overall.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love the butcher block one the best.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Looks good John. Using the butcher block countertops looks like it worked well.
> 
> Did you save cleanup time versus using pine panels? Hardwoods usually cut cleaner so they save enough sometimes to make them more cost-efficient and make a better looking project overall.


Hardly any cleanup at all, Mike. Most of it on the recessed edges. A brass brush took care of most of it. The detail seems to really stand out and the model has a smoother finished carved edge. Still is more expensive to use. I'll see this week end if people are willing to spend a little more for better "quality".


----------

